# Classic/Vintage vehicles you've seen - anything goes!



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

On monday I visited a local 'steam fair' where all sorts of people bring old vehicles that they've bought and restored to show to the public. As the name suggests, the main focus is on old steam powered engines and trucks, but there were also hundreds of cars, motorbikes, buses, diesel trucks, tractors etc, here is a small selection, hope you enjoy.

Steam driven traction engines, these beasts were widely used by British farmers from the mid 19th century until the 1930s when they were rendered obsolete by tractors, there were still a few working in the 1950s but by the 1960s they had mostly fallen into disrepair and sat rusting in fields until people started rescuing and restoring them. Now they are considered a valuable part of our industrial and agricultural heritage.

Did any other countries use these vehicles? I think the USA did but I'm not sure about anywhere else. :dunno:



















Jonesy Jr admires the paintwork



















Steam driven road roller










They also come in miniature size!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Moving on to trucks, there were a few early (1920s?) steam trucks on show and dozens of other commercial vehicles.





































These steam trucks look a bit weird with no radiator grilles I think.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Cars now, I luuurve this Rolls Royce Silver Phantom :drool:



















Ford Model T










Soviet made Volga










Buses too!



















and even an old fire truck


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Finally tractors!

This one is ancient, 19th century maybe?














































This USSR tractor is the only one of its kind in the UK. Apparently it was imported to see if it was suitable for use here but after they tested it they didn't bother importing any others. :laugh:


----------



## Jonny wyre (May 12, 2007)

It took me an hour to get to the roundabout just past this event from welshpool on sunday :bash: 
I was so mad lol
I saw that rolls royce on the motorway aswell its huge!


----------



## Mr.W (Sep 9, 2009)

*Classic Car Photos...*

Awesome Photos... ^^ especially the Stream Truck & Busses!
Here some of my Classic Car Photos:


1954 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible






1958 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz








1959 Cadillac Coupe


----------



## popmicro (Sep 15, 2009)

its very nice


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

There's a museum in town where they have a classic car museum and a wearable arts museum. It's called WOW (World Of Wearable arts) and Classic Cars museum. Full of old cars and other stuff. The most exotic I've seen outside the museum would have to be a Ferrari Dino in town.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Brazilian vintage car: DKW-Vemag Fissore, 1965. Made in São Paulo.

Ive tried to resize it on imageshack but it doesnt work!!!!


----------

